# Umfrage: Welche Startinstanz gefällt Euch besser?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, ob Ihr lieber die Todesminen oder die Höhlen des Wehklagens besucht habt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Valdos Theolos (12. Februar 2009)

DM ROCKT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobzocker (12. Februar 2009)

Was ist mit Flammenschlund ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonkin (12. Februar 2009)

Ach das waren Zeiten als ich damals vor langer Zeit zum ersten mal DM betrat, und man immer hoffte es dropte etwas neues tolles etc....ach das waren Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (12. Februar 2009)

dm is die beste instanz finde ich einmal rein und 10min später wieder raus xD^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (12. Februar 2009)

10 Minuten DM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin fuer Ragefire. Schließ ist das DIE erste Instanz fuer jeden Hordespieler.
Und seit es die Erfolge gibt, muss ich meinen Allianzkollegen auch immer den Weg dahin erklaeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Todesmienen, da ich die Höhlen des Wehklagens einfach nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Todesminen, auch wenn ich Hordler bin, aber HdW ist einfach nur langweilig und zu lang...^^


----------



## Orksä1 (12. Februar 2009)

hmm also wenn ich zwischen dnenen wählen muss trotz das ich hordler bin Deamines is eindeutlich die bessere 
ansonsten ragefire das waren noch zeiten "leer vorsichhinguck"


----------



## Skorbutt (12. Februar 2009)

an alle leute die hier sagen wegen flammenschlund..die meinten mit start-ini..nur die, die beide fraktionen gut erreichen könne und flammen schlund ist für allianz wesentlich schwerer zu erreichen als für horde(wie genau andersrum das verlies schwerer für horde zu erreichen ist) ;-)


----------



## king404 (13. Februar 2009)

Ach die guten alten low instanzen, das waren noch zeiten (in  alten Gedanken herumschwelgen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DM rockt immer noch!


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

DM find ich besser...
aber fehlt da nicht noch Flammenschlund?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

hdw war durch den etwas verwirrenden aufbau immer meine lieblingsini^^


----------



## Subarel (15. Februar 2009)

finde dm eindeutig besser^^
als ich damals das erste mal hdw betrat brauchte ich ne halbe stunde um nen doofen boss zu suchen^^
aber das design von hdw ist einfach gut gemacht, besonders beim wasserfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Februar 2009)

Die DM sind eindeutig besser meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2009)

Beide gleich grauenhaft :>


----------



## brunschi (1. März 2009)

Ich bin für HdW da mich die Bosse mehr anprechen...


----------

